# Mixing Flora-max and Fluorite



## Anthony (Jan 11, 2005)

Is the flora max priced cheaper than the flourite for the 50 pound bag? I'm not too familiar with the Flora max, but I used all flourite to achieve the same look. It can get really pricey if you need a lot of it though.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Flora max is about $36 USD for 50 lbs, so, for me think 1$ / lb...I'm thinking of doing mostly flora max with 3 or so bags of fluorite...and yes this would be about $150 to $200 by the time I'm done...

The only substitutes I can find are zeolite and Soilmaster select red which is still $40/ 50lb bag.


----------



## Fosty (Oct 17, 2003)

IMHO, Flora-max is not very good. I have a mix of the two (not entirely by plan) and do not like it. The color is similar to Flourite, but I found that Flora-Max has much larger pieces than Flourite and is very difficult to plant in for that reason. I think there are better options to save money than Flora-Max, but that's just my opinion. 

BTW, I am ripping out my mix of Flora-Max, Flourite, and sand this weekend to replace it with Aquasoil. I have had the mix for almost five years and I'm sick of dealing with it.


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

Hmm, thanks..I think. Trouble up here is that I can only get my hands on the main manufacturer's stuff and I'd like to do a brownish substrate. It's going to be very hard to do this under $200 even without paying shipping!

ADA would kill me, nearly $400!


----------

